# Nor Cal Balloon Tire Bicycle ride Sunday April 22, 2012 Santa Rosa California



## Dave K (Apr 3, 2012)

We are having a balloon tire bike ride April 22 in Santa Rosa Ca. Going to meet at 10:00 AM in the parking lot of the Veterans Memorial building at 1351 Maple Avenue, Santa Rosa 95404

If the sun is shinning there should be a good turn out.

See you there


----------



## Dave K (Apr 8, 2012)

Mark your calendars only two weeks to go


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2012)

are middleweights allowed? and is the route flat or hills?


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes middleweights are great, had one or two last time.  Santa Rosa is very flat and great for riding old bikes.  

Hope to see you there.

Dave


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2012)

Bumping this up!! We will be there!!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 20, 2012)

should be perfect weather all day.yahoo.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 21, 2012)

The weather in Sonoma County has been great.   Should be ideal for a ride tomorrow.   See you there


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 21, 2012)

i saw a swapmeet advertised on cl today in santa rosa.is it part of your deal?


----------



## Dave K (Apr 21, 2012)

Not sure who put that add on Clist.  There is a swap meet tomorrow morning at the vets building where we are meeting up.  Lately there have been vintage bike vendors (mostly people that will be on the ride) at all local swaps in Santa Rosa.


----------



## brownster69 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Posted wrong*

Sorry posted wrong place


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2012)

that's an acceptable mistake.nice pics.looks like your ride was as much fun as ours.here's a few mediocre cellphone pics.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 27, 2012)

*Ride*

Wheres the pictures?

                            GMAN 
                            SKIDKINGS VBC 
                            TACOMA,WA


----------



## kreika (Mar 7, 2017)

What happened to this ride?


----------



## slick (Mar 9, 2017)

It happens once a year. Next one will be in May at the end of the month.


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

slick said:


> It happens once a year. Next one will be in May at the end of the month.




Is there a place to see future rolling relic ride locations? I saw the Facebook page but I'm not on Facebook so it denies viewing anything.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2017)

slick said:


> It happens once a year. Next one will be in May at the end of the month.



Hey Slick. It's nice to see you post.
I saw this (not noticing the 2012) and thought about it. I'm not on FB either....


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Slick. It's nice to see you post.
> I saw this (not noticing the 2012) and thought about it. I'm not on FB either....




I know I dug deep on that one but it's somewhat close to me. Looking for rides near me.


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> I know I dug deep on that one but it's somewhat close to me. Looking for rides near me.



 Im in S.C as well... We may need to put a ride together here to kick off the season. !!


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Im in S.C as well... We may need to put a ride together here to kick off the season. !!




Totally! Start at natural bridges. Cruise the cliffs then hit the wharf. Maybe past the boardwalk over to seabright brewery then out to 41st and back would be a pretty good ride!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 10, 2017)

Rolling Relics usually has a Santa Cruz ride.dates vary depending on who sponsors the ride.different people sponsor the individual rides throughout the year.as soon as the schedule for the rest of the year is put together,it will get posted here.


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Rolling Relics usually has a Santa Cruz ride.dates vary depending on who sponsors the ride.different people sponsor the individual rides throughout the year.as soon as the schedule for the rest of the year is put together,it will get posted here.




Cool. Ok. What does sponsoring a ride entail?


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 10, 2017)

Right on Brian ! We can put our heads together maybe on the first R.R. ride and hatch out the S.C day. P.S. had a killer time at your Alameda Show. My Swing bike rode straight after Lubrication LOL...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 10, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Right on Brian ! We can put our heads together maybe on the first R.R. ride and hatch out the S.C day. P.S. had a killer time at your Alameda Show. My Swing bike rode straight after Lubrication LOL...



sponsoring a ride entails setting up the best route and scheduling stops for drink and lunch.pretty simple.the less main streets,the better.
If you want to get in on it,contact Slick on here and let him know.


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> sponsoring a ride entails setting up the best route and scheduling stops for drink and lunch.pretty simple.the less main streets,the better.
> If you want to get in on it,contact Slick on here and let him know.




Thank you!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2017)

Any luck on ride details? There are a couple months open,but it can change quickly.it was discussed last weekend,just waiting to see what you came up with.


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm hoping to sponsor a Santa Cruz ride but I haven't been on a single ride yet so to go from nada to sponsor lol noooooooob. I'll need help. Hopefully @sccruiser  can help me out?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 1, 2017)

the flatter,the better.I know that's a tough call,but a couple hills are usually OK.


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol. Cool. Only hills off west cliff dr past dream inn down to boardwalk area and then back up.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok I went on a couple of  Slicks rides last year so I kinda got the jist of it.  here are some preliminary routes im thinking about. Kreika chime in on this. Im thinking we meet at Natural Bridges beach at the end of west cliff drive. lots of  free parking on side road and on Delaware st.  Roll out down West cliff drive 3.5 miles to past the wharf and past boardwalk. We can block both sides of Trestle ( make sure no Lost Boys Hangin  LOL) and let all bikes go across. Ride a couple of blocks to Seabright Brewery and stop for Refreshments or make it the lunch stop.( 1 hour) coffee place next door and Betty Burgers accross st.  I think we can  park all bikes on open area outside. then either head down to harbor or work back and end up on the Wharf. stop in open area for a while and get some killer photo ops. people can shop get chowder beer, whatever . then basically work back up westcliff maybe a quick stop at The lighthouse more photo ops check surf museum. then head up westcliff  cut up Fair ave to end it at West End pub. only a few blocks away from start point. people can hang there as long as they want and disburse at their leisure.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 1, 2017)

the last ride I went on was started at the mall in Capitola.it wasn't so bad.we went to the wharf and then downtown for food.best to hit up slick and discuss it eith him.he has the final say on all the rides and I'm not 100% sure which months are open at this point.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

only like 10 or 12 miles total. one small hill Next to wharf.   Kinda Chill like Monterey ride Last year.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

Would be killer to go all the way to Capitola but I think there is just to much sketchy street riding.


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

I like that start point also. Good parking on Sawnton blvd main road to west cliff and natural bridges state beach. Cruise cliffs out onto wharf then downtown to cause a scene maybe then to sebright brewery plenty of bike parking then to 41st if needed but I agree a lot of traffic on east cliff or just backtrack or.....I'm down for whatever! Much like everywhere there's plenty of jonesers waiting to break in or steal anything. Hide all goodies in cars and lock bikes if out of eyesight. Obvie!


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok guys. I'm here. I have the months of April,May,and June available. Our rides are the last Saturday of each month. Chime in here and we'll do a Santa Cruz ride. Thanks


----------



## kreika (Apr 2, 2017)

Last Sat of May is the 28th. I think that Memorial Day weekend. Probably very crowded everywhere in town. So maybe April or June. Let's hear those opinions!!!


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 3, 2017)

I have work inventory last weekend of April.  June works better.


----------



## kreika (Apr 3, 2017)

Sounds good to me  if it's good with slick.


----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2017)

June it is. Thanks guys. So let me know the address of the meeting spot asap so I can get it posted. Thanks


----------



## kreika (Apr 4, 2017)

Will do asap. I'll let @sccruiser make the final since he's more versed than I am on the rides needs.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 4, 2017)

perfect,what could be better than a coastal ride in June? not much.


----------

